# Early Ed Parker video



## John Bishop (Sep 3, 2007)

Here's some early Ed Parker clips with actor Nick Adams and Joe Hyams.

Part 1





Part 2
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bVJuCfBIZ9M&NR=1


----------



## Gordon Nore (Sep 3, 2007)

Those are fun videos. Thanks.


----------



## Sapper6 (Sep 3, 2007)

neat clips.

about what year was that filmed?


----------



## Doc (Sep 4, 2007)

Sapper6 said:


> neat clips.
> 
> about what year was that filmed?



About 1960/61. Shot right after the initial popularity of Nick Adams' new TV Show, called "The Rebel," which is the reason for the Confederate Flag from the show on the wall. Take note that Parker nor anyone else is yet wearing any patches. Parker and Adams were drawn to each other because they both had been drafted and did a tour of duty in the military in the Coast Guard.


----------



## HKphooey (Sep 4, 2007)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Gordon Nore (Sep 4, 2007)

John Bishop said:


> Here's some early Ed Parker clips with actor Nick Adams and *Joe Hyams*.



Joe Hyams' book _Zen in the Martial Arts_ (1979 - ISBN 0-553-27559-3) is still a pretty good read. He talks about lessons learned from Ed Parker, Bruce Lee, Bong Soo Han, and others.


----------



## terryl965 (Sep 4, 2007)

Thank you for those nice clips.


----------



## ewhip (Sep 4, 2007)

Gordon Nore said:


> Joe Hyams' book _Zen in the Martial Arts_ (1979 - ISBN 0-553-27559-3) is still a pretty good read. He talks about lessons learned from Ed Parker, Bruce Lee, Bong Soo Han, and others.


 
I love that book - it was one of my favorite in the genre of martial arts and how it can influence your mindset.


----------

